# Demountable Idea #2



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I still love pocketable Slingshots...

My first attempt was based on the Lathe

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25181-demountable-idea-1/

This time i made one only by manuall-milling (and filing).

It´s actually more "foldable" instead of demountable...well.

I think she looks a little bit like a Transformers "Autobot" Logo when closed...so i call her *"The Prime"*

Used ash´s suggestion here. Ball-detent set screws that slide in the dovetails middle and lock in position.

Glasspearlblasted her and sealed the surface with Zapon Spray.














































Sorry for that crappy .gif quality. It looked ok in 15mb, but i found no way to upload it somewhere so i had to cut it down to this...but you get the idea...sad you can´t hear the cool clicking sound everytime the arms lock into position 










A nice Weekend to all of you and be well!

Cheers

:target: AnTrAxX


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

That is incredible work!!

V 3.0 add some fancy book matched wooden scales to grip area ........


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

WOWWW That's a lot of work, nice, very nice


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Un. Real.

That is truly from another world. You may have created a new category of slingshots with this design. I'm going to be considering folding/sliding functions now, too.


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

What? anic: I have to say, that I have never seen such professional work on a slingshot. Totally love the funcionality and finish on this shooter. Thumbs up Antraxx.


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry folks, but I have to say that in german .... Hammergeil :headbang:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the idea! i never knew spring loaded detents existed ... hmm.

Very cool man.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

amazing work my friend! Congratulations  The Prime is so very prime!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

So genial, an incredible work of you AnTrAxX, you rocks :headbang:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Transformed chunks of alum into a thing of extreme beauty! Nicely done! Very modern, I can see that design with a colored anodize finish  Now just add a can opener and a knife blade and a little para-cord  Excellent work!!!!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That's outstanding---and as said above, probably the first of a new category of slingshots!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im absolutely speechless. Just WOW!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Just one question:

In what CENTURY do you live??

AMAZING!!!!!!!!

Cheers...Q


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very very cool slingshot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! What a fantastic futuristic piece of gear! That thing could star on the space station!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aahhhh: :shocked:


----------



## Jeremy Chan (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow, that is epic! Looks like it was bought from a store. Great Work.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

FANTASTIC!! You are a designer of great ingenuity! - John


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Our sport is lucky to have you on board. Heck, this forum is lucky too! This thing is freakin slick as sh!t, amazing funsmanship


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Absolutely incredible!!! Everytime i see a new piece of your work, i think by myself: "He can't top this one" ...thought wrong :bonk:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys, you made my day once again, Thank you so much!



scarfaceTom said:


> Everytime i see a new piece of your work, i think by myself: "He can't top this one" ...thought wrong


Same goes for your work from my point of view, thank you ver much.



Btoon84 said:


> Our sport is lucky to have you on board. Heck, this forum is lucky too! This thing is freakin slick as sh!t, amazing funsmanship


Oh Brandon...Mate...Thanks for those words. This community pushes itself forward with ever new post i think and it makes me proud to be a part of it. Glad you like her. Always fun to work out something new for all of you!

Don´t you Guys also wish it would be easier to just spend a day in bright sunshine and a cold drink and shoot with someone from this forum?

You would certainly be my No. 1 :naughty:



jhinaz said:


> FANTASTIC!! You are a designer of great ingenuity! - John


Thanks John!



Jeremy Chan said:


> Wow, that is epic! Looks like it was bought from a store. Great Work.


That is actually a huge compliment for me. Store/Factory-like look is something i always try to achieve. Thank you.



bigron said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for taking a look bigron, all the best :wave:



Charles said:


> Wow! What a fantastic futuristic piece of gear! That thing could star on the space station!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Hey Charles, thanks for stopping by. You are a big part of our Community, really loved to see you also left your Comment 



SmilingFury said:


> Very very cool slingshot.


Thanks!



Quercusuber said:


> Just one question:
> 
> In what CENTURY do you live??
> 
> ...


Hey Q my Friend. Same as you, you just live in the natural part of mine...i wish we could meet some day 



reset said:


> Im absolutely speechless. Just WOW!


Thank you very much.



Lacumo said:


> That's outstanding---and as said above, probably the first of a new category of slingshots!


We will see. Would love to inspire someone else.



Can-Opener said:


> Transformed chunks of alum into a thing of extreme beauty! Nicely done! Very modern, I can see that design with a colored anodize finish. Now just add a can opener and a knife blade and a little para-cord. Excellent work!!!!


Like a "Swiss Army Slingshot" ? Not a bad idea. Ordered my first Scroll Saw today...just what i need for Inlays...expect news from me soon mate!



Mr.Teh said:


> So genial, an incredible work of you AnTrAxX, you rocks


Vielen Dank 



Danny0663 said:


> I like the idea! i never knew spring loaded detents existed ... hmm.
> 
> Very cool man.


Hey Danny, great to "read" you again. At first i made a drawing with a ton of extra Stuff. Springs, Levers and so on to Customize that Spring loaded stuff...ash´s post litterally saved me at least 3-4 hours!



NoForkHit said:


> Sorry folks, but I have to say that in german .... Hammergeil


Vielen lieben Dank 



kubys said:


> What? I have to say, that I have never seen such professional work on a slingshot. Totally love the funcionality and finish on this shooter. Thumbs up Antraxx.


Was quite some work really...fitting a metal dovetail manually is not done within an hour 



ash said:


> Un. Real.
> 
> That is truly from another world. You may have created a new category of slingshots with this design. I'm going to be considering folding/sliding functions now, too.


Thanks ash. Your idea helped me to get a "clean" look. A Screw or a selfmade Spring-loaded mechanism would have been more bulky!

Cheers Mate!



LP Sling said:


> WOWWW That's a lot of work, nice, very nice


Thanks for your Comment.



Blue Danube said:


> That is incredible work!!
> 
> V 3.0 add some fancy book matched wooden scales to grip area ........


That was my first idea. But since it was a "must" to make the center out of two parts and it´s already wider than the forks a pair of scales looked odd proportionwise. I tried it. So i sticked to a "clean-technical" look.

Cheers Guys, you are Great!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Jens.....simply awesome creativity and design ! You should put into production!!!! Lyman


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Better than a Gerber(r).. I can see you build off of this concept in your future designs... You are Ina class of your own

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought it was a bit smaller, but studying your gif, it appears pretty big. That's a full size slingshot there buddy! What a piece man. Truly one of a kind. (For now)  Nice of you to say you'd enjoy my company with a beer and some slingshots! One day my friend  Keep pushing it dude. You're unstoppable.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Incredible work of precision mechanics. A new season and a new logic in the slings. great job Antraxx


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, out of this world. Thank you for sharing. You should get a patent.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You don't sleep very much, Do Ya'?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Super cool!


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

That's taking things to a whole new level. Very, very nice.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Master AnTrAxX,

Futuristic is about the only word I can think of to add, which I has not already been said.

Cheers Allan


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Outstanding! Very innovative work!!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Fantastic metalwork Antraxx. Man, that is definitely an outstanding slingshot!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness AnTrAxX awesome !!
SSOTY material !!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That defines "fancy pants". Awesome stuff


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Its cool


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great ingenuity, and wonderful precision execution, congrats.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

That is awesome.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Is there any kind of material you cannot work as a master artist? Kryptonite perhaps or Adamantium?

But seriously I'd like to know if you see any real advantage to this design (beside looking uber-cool) as you said it is rather large.

Also if I may ask/suggest why didn't you make both sides of the fork as one unit for easier unfolding? Wasn't it possible to achieve the same design with only two moving parts?

Any way, awesome work - Kudos!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Der Meister!!!!! Magnificent!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

From looking at the pictures, I thought that the arms would swing out like a butterfly knife, then seeing them extend...wow! Awesome work!!!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

you made a transformer slingshot, that is sick!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You can do a lot with that concept.... very nicely done Sir!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks once again Guys, glad you like my Experiment 



LBH2 said:


> Jens.....simply awesome creativity and design ! You should put into production!!!! Lyman


Hey, Thanks for stopping by. You know, i´d like to but today i was too busy with someone elses Slingshot 



jazz said:


> great!


Thanks Jazz



lightgeoduck said:


> Better than a Gerber(r).. I can see you build off of this concept in your future designs... You are Ina class of your own
> 
> LGD


Thanks LGD. I´d really like to know if something like this is possible for other Slingshot-Designs. I bet i could be useful.



Bob Fionda said:


> Incredible work of precision mechanics. A new season and a new logic in the slings. great job Antraxx


Thank you Master Fionda, glad you like her 



mr. green said:


> WOW, out of this world. Thank you for sharing. You should get a patent.


Thanks, i think i´d have to sell all my Bikes for only one Year of Patent-Safety over here lol



flipgun said:


> You don't sleep very much, Do Ya'?


Sleep is overrated  Thanks for your Comment flipgun.



e~shot said:


> Super cool!


Thanks Irfan!



Bob at Draco said:


> That's taking things to a whole new level. Very, very nice.


Thank you for your Feedback.



Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Master AnTrAxX,
> 
> Futuristic is about the only word I can think of to add, which I has not already been said.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Hey Allan, thanks for stopping by.



jld70 said:


> Outstanding! Very innovative work!!!


 :wub:



flicks said:


> Fantastic metalwork Antraxx. Man, that is definitely an outstanding slingshot!


Like yours man, your Inlays never fail to amaze me. Keep it up man!



dan ford said:


> Oh my goodness AnTrAxX awesome !!
> SSOTY material !!!


Thank you Dan, all the best to your new Buisness!



All Buns Glazing said:


> That defines "fancy pants". Awesome stuff


Thanks Buns! Hey wassssup with that SSOTM Contest, the Voting-Week was over on Thurday i think lol 



Sharker said:


> Its cool


Thanks Sharker!



GHT said:


> Great ingenuity, and wonderful precision execution, congrats.


Thank you.



Montie Gear said:


> That is awesome.


Thanks, also good look with your Shop, your material looks very professional.



Davidka said:


> Is there any kind of material you cannot work as a master artist? Kryptonite perhaps or Adamantium?
> 
> But seriously I'd like to know if you see any real advantage to this design (beside looking uber-cool) as you said it is rather large.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your Questions:

You have to keep in mind i usually shoot Hammergrip Shooters like the Moorehammer Design. So for me this Slinshot is one of the smaller ones.

The Advantage for me, is that a 150mm Slingshot can be sized down to 105mm. Those 45mm are a lot in a Pocket i think.

I don´t really get your last Part, there are only two movable parts. The left and the right forkarm. If i had both arms combined somehow i would have had to connect them to unfold them together. A connection in the Middle would have weakened the core of the Slingshot. A Connection on the outside would have made the Slingshot wider.

You don´t have to unfold her like i did in the gif, you can also grab both arms and pull the core down, so it´s just one move. I made it slowly in the gif to show how it works.



Flatband said:


> Der Meister!!!!! Magnificent!


Thanks Flatband :wub:



toolmantf99 said:


> From looking at the pictures, I thought that the arms would swing out like a butterfly knife, then seeing them extend...wow! Awesome work!!!


That was a design i worked on for almost 6 months. A core with both arms inside and you can unfold them by twisting them around the top...like a doublesided pocket-knife maybe. It turned out to be to complicated and time consuming for me so i made this easier one.



JetBlack said:


> you made a transformer slingshot, that is sick!


Shhhh, don´t tell Hasbro 



Bill Hays said:


> You can do a lot with that concept.... very nicely done Sir!


Thank you Bill, your Comment means a lot to me comming from you :blush:


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Davidka said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any kind of material you cannot work as a master artist? Kryptonite perhaps or Adamantium?
> ...


you see - when you explain slowly i understand fast! :rofl:

thanks!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent Master, are you a great engineer, I have to make a small tribute to Germany. 

Cheers ........ Alf


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome! I just need to hear some transformer sounds while you unfold it and I will be totally mesmerized. Your next challenge? Mabe a credit card or smart phone size transformer? I really like your concepts, and it looks like you have fun doing them and it shows.

Vs


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

scarfaceTom said:


> Absolutely incredible!!! Everytime i see a new piece of your work, i think by myself: "He can't top this one" ...thought wrong :bonk:


my words !

cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

and i thought that u have to unscrew every thing and than i saw the gif and now i am like

WHAT THE F***?

You are incredible mister " Q "


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Just wanted to add the last "out to play" pics here to keep everything organized.




























Cheers


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Mind bomb!  Please tell me you are making dozens of these so I can buy one and tell every other jealous slingshot buff where they can find one. :bouncy:

Tom


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

How strong is that?... take double TBG?...

Where can one get their hands on such a piece?


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Have you thought of sizing it down to a PFS of sorts


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Forgot to add....SSOTM!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys 



JJH said:


> Have you thought of sizing it down to a PFS of sorts


This is as small as i like it when folded. I´m really not a fan of PFS. Don´t know why really, just not my shootingstyle i think 



blue pocket rocket said:


> How strong is that?... take double TBG?...
> 
> Where can one get their hands on such a piece?


Well, that 20mm Aluminum can take way more then double TBG, but the Slingshot is only designed for Tubes.

The Fork-Dovetail would be blocked if you wrap band around it.

You could visit me here and try her...or make one yourself 



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Mind bomb!  Please tell me you are making dozens of these so I can buy one and tell every other jealous slingshot buff where they can find one. :bouncy:
> 
> Tom


Sorry, it takes way too long to make one on a conventinal mill...noone would buy such things for what they are "really" worth.

I also don´t like to do the same stuff over and over again since i don´t need it for a living. I like to try new stuff as often as i can...and be it only new sorts of wood on my beloved Hammerheads


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Check out my reverse flat band attachment with band guide slot. That maybe a good solution to this and interference.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow what stunning innovation. Thank u for sharing. So proud to be able to say I own one of ur slings. Even if just the small one I am very proud to have it


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

You should show us FishDoug, as I personally would be very interested in seeing any of this artists work.

Shhhh but in time the man is making one for myself, shhhhh, my wife does not know yet.

Cheers Allan


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> Check out my reverse flat band attachment with band guide slot. That maybe a good solution to this and interference.


Hey, that might indeed work.

Maybe i´ll try to add both options in one fork on a future project 



FishDoug said:


> Wow what stunning innovation. Thank u for sharing. So proud to be able to say I own one of ur slings. Even if just the small one I am very proud to have it


You´re welcome 

Really glad you like that little Keychain i made for you!

Thanks again, and take care!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Check out my reverse flat band attachment with band guide slot. That maybe a good solution to this and interference.
> ...


Looking forward to seeing that. I don't have a 2mm end mill long enough to make a slot in some 20mm aluminum stock otherwise I would of made this in metal already. I LOVE this design, I want to make it in wood if you don't mind.


----------

